# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Dân ngoại đạo học đòi CNC

## Tuấn

Kính các bác, sau 2 năm tìm hiểu và được sự giúp đỡ của rất rất nhiều bác, hôm nay con mô tơ sì tép đầu tiên của em nó chạy cùng với dòng gcode đầu tiên em viết tay ạ. 

Trong tâm trạng cực kỳ khoái trá mà lại không được đi uống bia vì hôm qua vừa bị cảm xong, em lập thớt này để mọi người cùng nhau chia xẻ và tổng hợp về phần mềm mach3 cũng như những khái niệm ban đầu về CNC cho bác nào dân ngoại đạo mới tập tìm hiểu mach3 như em ạ. ( em không phải là người đầu tiên, nhưng chắc cũng không phải người cuối cùng tìm hiểu về CNC cũng như phần mêm mach3 này, các bác pro đừng chấp em nhá )

Khái niệm CNC mới vào trong đầu em được 2-3 năm chi đó. Trước đó em mặc định khái niệm này là dành cho những người rất chuyên nghiệp, tuyệt đối không dành cho những tên a ma tơ vớ vỉn như em.

Người đầu tiên cho em cái cảm nhận về CNC là bác Luyến, cảm nhận của em lúc đó về cái màn hình mach3 là .... quá kinh khủng. 

Cái sản phẩm em được xem là cái gối đỡ vòng bi, nó chính xác đên 0.01mm. Úi mẹ ui, cái này thì.... ngoài sức tưởng tượng của em rùi.
Với em, dung sai 0,5mm đã là phải ăn may mới làm được. Các bác cứ thử tưởng tượng đơn giản là em muốn khoan 2 cái lỗ, dung sai từ tâm lỗ này đến tâm lỗ kia 0,5mm thì chí ít em phải làm những việc sau đây:

- có cái thước thật thẳng
- có cái bút vạch dấu cực chuẩn.
- có 2 cái tu, một cái nhọn, một cái tù.
- có mũi khoan lấy tâm, cái này chuyên dụng à nha  :Smile: 

Rồi, có tuốt tuột những thứ trên rồi, kỹ năng thì cứ cho là em có đi. Bắt đầu là em lấy dấu. Lấy bằng bút vạch nhá, đầu bút bằng thép gió hẳn hoi, lấy làm sao cho nó đúng. Chết em roài, làm sao kẻ được đường thẳng qua đúng cái điểm mình muốn là cả một vấn đề đối với em. Roài bỏ qua bước này, coi cái chuyện kẻ 2 phát vuông góc qua một điểm là chuẩn đi, tiếp bước thứ 2: dùng cái tu có đầu nhọn, rê rê trên cái mặt tấm kim loại mà mình vừa vạch dấu đến khi nó mắc vào cái vết mình vừa vạch, mắc cho đúng nhá, dùng búa gõ một nhát cực chuẩn mới mong nó ăn vào cái giao điểm ấy. Roài, cứ coi là em gõ đúng đi, lấy tiếp cái tu nữa có đầu tù hơn, gõ cũng đúng 1 nhát vào cái chỗ vừa gõ ấy. Roài tiếp, cho cái đầu khoan lấy dấu đúng vào chỗ vừa tu, khoan xuống rồi thay mũi khoan, khoan thật.

Một mớ các bước em vừa làm, chỉ cần cầm cái tu hơi nghiêng, hay cái bút vạch hơi lệch 1 tẹo là đi tong cái dung sai 0,5mm roài. Chưa kể mũi khoan nó còn ăn vẹo bên này, bên kia nữa...

Vậy mà cụ Luyến cụ ấy khoan chính xác đến 0,01mm. Kinh thật. Em thấy chóng mặt roài.

Tiếp em hỏi bác ấy. làm sao cho cái máy nó chạy được như thế ? Bác ấy chỉ luôn: thế này này anh ạ, cài thế này, thông số anh cho vào đây, đấy... đấy...bấm phát là nó chạy thế này... thế thôi. Thế thôi à ? đầu em nó quay quay, tai em nó ù ù... nhìn cái màn hình có đủ các nút oằn tà là vằn mà bảo thế thôi à ?

Uống xong cốc nước, em chuồn thẳng, không dám ngoái đầu lại các bác ạ. Đã bẩu CNC là cho dân chuyên nghiệp rùi mờ. 

Ờ dưng mà em thì dốt, chứ si phọ em thì chắc gì đã thua bác Luyến. 

Có thèng cha dạy em đấu điện, em gọi hắn là si phọ. Điện thì nó có nhiều thứ lắm, em chả biết hắn thuốc diện nào, chỉ biết có mấy cái nhà máy đâu đó cũng thuộc hàng tự động hiện đại hàng đầu ở châu Á, tên này hắn phụ trách lắp đặt phần điện. Hắn làm được thì chắc hắn không dốt lắm. Chắc là vậy.

Em lôi hắn đến chỗ bác Luyến. Cho hắn xem. Chán đời, ông Si phọ này cũng chả hơn em là mấy. Mặt hắn tái xanh roài lúc về hắn lắp bắp hỏi : CAD CAM đấy, cha Luyên này học cái gì ra mà kinh thế ?
Em phán bừa: dân lập trình chuyên nghiệp đấy. Hắn bẩu : ừ, có thế chứ, em hỏi mà hắn lại bảo hắn là dân tay ngang, làm gì có chuyện ấy.

Thế là em bỏ luôn cái mộng tìm xem cnc nó là cái giống gì. 

Rồi một hôm. Em có cái vinh dự được cụ Ngọc Anh xúi dại, cụ ấy bảo : bác cứ làm đi, cần mach3 thì em bẩu cho, G code, Mcode em cũng chỉ được cho bác. Chả biết bác ấy nói động viên hay là gì nữa, dung mà tự nhiên em thấy ….có lẽ ….hay là mình…thử tiếp chăng.

Thía là em đọc 2 cái tài liệu này từ trang thegiocnc.com:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/v5...f_Williams.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/download/x0...NC_Machine.pdf

Đầu tiên cũng định thử xem nó ... dư lào, đọc phát thầy... hay hay, thía là em đọc một lèo từ chập tối đến... sáng luôn, hết béng cả 2 tập. Phần điện em ... chả hiểu gì. Được mỗi cái.. tự tin hơn tẹo.

Ừ thì cũng hay hay, dưng mà code là cái giống gì ta ?

Này thì code này, em chôm được cái này trên trang imecha.vn của cụ Dương nhà mềnh : http://www.mediafire.com/download/dx...+trinh+cnc.rar

Cái ni thì... ngon roài. Tiếng việt nhá, dạy từ đầu nhá. Hóa ra viết code nó không phải cái gì....không thể học được. Ít ra là bằng tay, em đoán vậy.

Vậy là sau 2 tuần từ khi cài mach3 ( em nhờ bác DIY1102 chứ em với cha Si phọ loay hoay mãi cũng có làm cho nó chạy được đâu  :Smile:  ) cái sì tép đầu tiên của em nó đã chạy ở trên... bàn các bác ạ. 

Vậy là ước mơ có ngày chạy được cái máy cnc...1 trục của em khả thi roài. Cha Si phọ của em giờ này chắc đang loay hoay tìm cách vặn vít cho con CNC đầu tay của hắn đây. Hắn mà mò lên đây thì... hắn chít với em  :Smile:  em sẽ chỉ cho hắn là G0, G4, M4, M5 là cái giống gì he he he.

Trân thành cảm ơn các bác Luyến, Ngọc Anh, Imechavn, DIY1102 cùng các bác khác đã giúp em bước qua cái cửa tưởng như không bao giờ em bước qua được.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, diy1102, imechavn, itanium7000, lkcnc, ngocanhld2802, ppgas

----------


## diy1102

Oa hôm nay vui quá em cũng học được của bác mấy cái dòng lệnh G, M code gì đó he he he he, em ghịch nhưng chưa bao giờ sử dụng cái lệnh đó mà chỉ nghe và ghe thôi he he he.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## imechavn

Hôm nào phải đại hội mấy ông mà anh nhắc tên ở đây nhé, còn nhiều thứ tiếp theo nữa anh ạ, đó vẫn là mấy món đầu thôi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## culitruong

Bác này mà viết truyện xxx thì chắc hấp dẫn lắm lắm.

----------

Nam CNC, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## ppgas

Ui, bác làm tui được động viên quá. Khái niệm cnc đã đươc hình thành 6 tháng rồi mà chưa mần được cái gì cho ra hồn. Thì ra minh cũng dốt nhưng không quá  :Smile: 
Đọc lại mấy bài post đầu tiên của ông anhxco cách đây khoảng 4 tháng, giờ ổng chuẩn bị làm con thứ hai, lại thấy nhận xét trên sai  :Frown:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

> Ui, bác làm tui được động viên quá. Khái niệm cnc đã đươc hình thành 6 tháng rồi mà chưa mần được cái gì cho ra hồn. Thì ra minh cũng dốt nhưng không quá 
> Đọc lại mấy bài post đầu tiên của ông anhxco cách đây khoảng 4 tháng, giờ ổng chuẩn bị làm con thứ hai, lại thấy nhận xét trên sai


bác nói sao chứ, em mần con thứ nhất chưa ưng ý bác ạ, do dùng mấy bộ combo hơi ọp nên k đúng yêu cầu, giờ phải làm con thứ 2. Con 1 của bác mà hoàn thành chắc an đứt con 1 của e mà  :Big Grin: .
Giờ đang lấy nó gia công cho con thứ 2,xong xuôi tiển nó đi chứ đói quá rồi. Tiện hỏi bác có cái thước kẹp với cái đồng hồ so nào dùng tạm tạm nhượng lại cho e với, có cái thước kẹp cổ mà sơ ý để mất mất tiêu, giờ không biết lấy gì đo, hichic

----------


## ppgas

Bữa trước vui tay bán hết rồi bác. 2 món đang xài là do lúc trước mua hàng mới của Taiwan. 
Mà mấy món hồn vía đó bác nên kiếm em nào còn ngon tí chứ bèo quá hoặc "son phấn" quá, kẹp phát nó lỏng lẹt, mất hết cả sướng :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Hôm nào phải đại hội mấy ông mà anh nhắc tên ở đây nhé, còn nhiều thứ tiếp theo nữa anh ạ, đó vẫn là mấy món đầu thôi.


Yes Sir, đây chỉ là món đầu, cái nghề của nợ em đang kiếm cơm có nhiều cái mà áp mấy cái trò các bác đang nghịch vào được thì .... hí hí ha  ha.

Ví dụ con touch probe các cụ đang nghịch 3 trục, nếu em chỉ cần nghịch được 1 trục thui, thì đã chế được con dư lày òi :  

http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-us...ncolnElectric)

đớ được mấy trăm củ như chơi he he  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## Nam CNC

Sao không nói sớm , em tài trợ anh 1 cái đầu dò 1 trục , nó giống như cái đầu dò đồng hồ so , nhưng nó hoạt động như cái cảm biến hành trình , độ chính xác 0.001mm. vậy là ok không ? xếp mà ở gần nhà em là mấy cái quái này xong từ lâu rồi.


Xếp chịu khó viết truyện XXX cho anh em đọc đi.

----------

diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

> Sao không nói sớm , em tài trợ anh 1 cái đầu dò 1 trục , nó giống như cái đầu dò đồng hồ so , nhưng nó hoạt động như cái cảm biến hành trình , độ chính xác 0.001mm. vậy là ok không ? xếp mà ở gần nhà em là mấy cái quái này xong từ lâu rồi.
> 
> 
> Xếp chịu khó viết truyện XXX cho anh em đọc đi.


Nhắc mơi nhớ à, bác Nam kiếm đc cho e 1 cái để yêu khoa học chưa ạ, nếu có rồi thì gửi cho e kèm mấy thứ vớ vẫn kia luôn bác nhé :Big Grin:  
sorry spam thớt xíu, chúc chủ thớt sớm có cái máy đầu tay.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

kíếm cái gì bác anhxco , cái kia em đã báo giá rồi, nó giá 300K , bị gãy kim dò mà , bác có đồng ý không ? mà mua ngoài bãi em không chắc nó hoàn toàn tốt đâu nha. Bảo đảm bác không gắn được vào máy mini của bác đâu vì cái cốt của nó phi 20.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác Tuấn đã chính thức bắt tay vào rồi, vui thật là vui. heeee.
 Nói nhỏ với bác nhé, bác giờ đã ít ...tóc nay còn ít hơn nữa .....  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

> kíếm cái gì bác anhxco , cái kia em đã báo giá rồi, nó giá 300K , bị gãy kim dò mà , bác có đồng ý không ? mà mua ngoài bãi em không chắc nó hoàn toàn tốt đâu nha. Bảo đảm bác không gắn được vào máy mini của bác đâu vì cái cốt của nó phi 20.


Dạ đúng rồi ạ, mà đầu cốt 20 lận à, có chế độ gì đc k ta, chắc e sẻ chẳng dùng đến con nào có đầu cốt bự thế.

----------


## Tuấn

> Sao không nói sớm , em tài trợ anh 1 cái đầu dò 1 trục , nó giống như cái đầu dò đồng hồ so , nhưng nó hoạt động như cái cảm biến hành trình , độ chính xác 0.001mm. vậy là ok không ? xếp mà ở gần nhà em là mấy cái quái này xong từ lâu rồi.
> 
> 
> Xếp chịu khó viết truyện XXX cho anh em đọc đi.


Hì bác, hiện tại em đang chạy bằng cơ bác ạ, dung sai cộng trừ 1,5mm. Em vác bộ Festo của bác im_atntc lắp thêm bộ mini bác gửi rồi thêm cái mạch 555 của bác Nhất sơn là có thể đẩy lên được dung sai 1mm rồi bác ạ. Như thế trước mắt là ổn. Còn cái probe thì em đã hiểu gì về nó đâu mà làm ợ. Hơn nữa dung sai cho việc bọn em cần chỉ tối đa là 0,5mm thui, thế đã là đẳng cấp cho em lắm roài. Hôm nào xong em up lên bác xem chơi nhá  :Smile: 





> Bác Tuấn đã chính thức bắt tay vào rồi, vui thật là vui. heeee.
>  Nói nhỏ với bác nhé, bác giờ đã ít ...tóc nay còn ít hơn nữa .....


He he cuối tuần sau bác rảnh không ? rủ bà con Hà lội tụ tập bia bọt đê bác ui  :Smile:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## biết tuốt

em xin 1 chân hóng hớt  :Embarrassment:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

mới có tí xíu là bia với bọt, chắc nó chạy nhấp nhô thì chơi tới bia ôm luôn quá.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Hì bác, hiện tại em đang chạy bằng cơ bác ạ, dung sai cộng trừ 1,5mm. Em vác bộ Festo của bác im_atntc lắp thêm bộ mini bác gửi rồi thêm cái mạch 555 của bác Nhất sơn là có thể đẩy lên được dung sai 1mm rồi bác ạ. Như thế trước mắt là ổn. Còn cái probe thì em đã hiểu gì về nó đâu mà làm ợ. Hơn nữa dung sai cho việc bọn em cần chỉ tối đa là 0,5mm thui, thế đã là đẳng cấp cho em lắm roài. Hôm nào xong em up lên bác xem chơi nhá 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He he cuối tuần sau bác rảnh không ? rủ bà con Hà lội tụ tập bia bọt đê bác ui


 Sang tuần em nghỉ, nên thoải mái bác ah, lúc nào đi bác ới em nhé

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> mới có tí xíu là bia với bọt, chắc nó chạy nhấp nhô thì chơi tới bia ôm luôn quá.


 Dạ, chúng em ôm rồi, bây giờ mới bia ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## lekimhung

> kíếm cái gì bác anhxco , cái kia em đã báo giá rồi, nó giá 300K , bị gãy kim dò mà , bác có đồng ý không ? mà mua ngoài bãi em không chắc nó hoàn toàn tốt đâu nha. Bảo đảm bác không gắn được vào máy mini của bác đâu vì cái cốt của nó phi 20.


Bên anh còn dư cái nào để cho em 1 con nha, cốt 20 không sao à.

----------


## Nam CNC

ra quận 8 mua đi chú Hưng , bên chị Tư đó , trả giá 300K là dính chấu liền hehehe.

----------

lekimhung

----------


## diy1102

Hôm nay em đi theo sự phụ học thêm phần viết mã G cốt. Thấy sư phụ hí hoáy đầu Driver của bộ sẹc vô lai mà em hoa hết cả mắt:

----------

huyquynhbk, imechavn, ngocanhld2802

----------


## ít nói

nhìn cụ Tuấn ngồi đấu điện mà em thấy toát lên cái thần

----------


## Tuấn

Cha nào thế bác DIY ? nhìn mặt thấy ngố ngố roài  :Smile:  Tưởng dư lào ? đấu có 2 con mô tơ mấy tuần chưa xong  :Smile:

----------


## huyquynhbk

hehe dân ngoại đạo mà cụ Tuấn. nếu là e chắc cũng thế.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  hnao off cụ Diy1102 cho e đi ké với!

----------


## itanium7000

> Hôm nay em đi theo sự phụ học thêm phần viết mã G cốt. Thấy sư phụ hí hoáy đầu Driver của bộ sẹc vô lai mà em hoa hết cả mắt:


Nhìn giống ngồi làm thịt gà quá bác ạ  :Smile: )

----------

Tuấn

----------


## tcm

> Nhìn giống ngồi làm thịt gà quá bác ạ )


Mấy bác giỏi thật, nhớ được sơ đồ đấu dây của thiết bị mà không cần nhìn sơ đồ. Em có mấy thiết bị đơn giản mà nhìn đi nhìn lại sơ đồ rồi mà vẫn nối nhầm.

----------


## Tuấn

> Mấy bác giỏi thật, nhớ được sơ đồ đấu dây của thiết bị mà không cần nhìn sơ đồ. Em có mấy thiết bị đơn giản mà nhìn đi nhìn lại sơ đồ rồi mà vẫn nối nhầm.


Sơ đồ in trên vỏ động cơ với cả trên driver bác ạ, nhìn đấy mà đấu chứ em có nhớ gì được đâu  :Smile: 

Mới chạy được động cơ thui, còn 3 cái rơ le cho ra output em chưa nghịch đến ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Mục đích cuối cùng của em là dùng được 1 loại động cơ, một loại bob thui ạ, cứ dễ mua là được. Nhỡ chế được con máy sau này có hỏng thì còn biết đường mà thay:

Driver tàu :



Bob cũng tàu:



Mô tơ cũng tàu luôn, gần gần giống con này, thiếu chữ HZ đằng đuôi:



Mấy cái chân trên mô tơ và driver hầu hết đều có kí hiệu cắm vào đâu roài. Dưng mà trên cái driver còn mấy chân PEND +, PEND-, ALM+, ALM-, với cả ENA+, ENA- em còn chưa biết cắm nó vào đâu. Bác nào biết chỉ giúp em với. Em cám ơn

----------


## solero

ALM: Arlam : Cảnh báo khi motor hoặc driver bị lỗi (bị quá lực, lỗi encoder...). Chân này đấu vào E-Stop hoặc limit ... để dừng máy khi 1 trục bị lỗi. Dùng hệ phản hồi kín mà không đấu chân này trở lại BOB thì phí cả phản hồi kín.
ENA: Enable: Dùng để bật (khoá cứng) motor khi dùng. Chân này khi active thì motor không khoá (không hoạt động) khi không active thì motor khoá (hoạt động) nên không dùng cũng chả sao. Ứng dụng của nó là khi máy không chạy thì active nó lên để motor đỡ nóng, đỡ tốn điện.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> ALM: Arlam : Cảnh báo khi motor hoặc driver bị lỗi (bị quá lực, lỗi encoder...). Chân này đấu vào E-Stop hoặc limit ... để dừng máy khi 1 trục bị lỗi. Dùng hệ phản hồi kín mà không đấu chân này trở lại BOB thì phí cả phản hồi kín.
> ENA: Enable: Dùng để bật (khoá cứng) motor khi dùng. Chân này khi active thì motor không khoá (không hoạt động) khi không active thì motor khoá (hoạt động) nên không dùng cũng chả sao. Ứng dụng của nó là khi máy không chạy thì active nó lên để motor đỡ nóng, đỡ tốn điện.


Hì, bác chỉ em rõ rõ tí  :Smile:  2 chân alarm này có chân - và +, đấu nối tiếp nó vào giữa đoạn dây nối từ bob ra limit hả bác ? Còn chân PEND + - là để làm gì ạ ?
Chân enable là để khi không dùng mà mình bật máy rồi thì điện nó không vào khi chưa cho chạy hả bác ?
Cái máy em định chế nó chỉ có 1 trục Z, không X, không Y, hành trình của nó từ dưới lên trên hay trên xuống dưới cũng được. Em định để home của nó ở dưới, để khi về mo thì nó không tự tuột có được không ạ ? hay là làm cái đối trọng cho nó lành các bác nhỉ ?

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Hì, bác chỉ em rõ rõ tí  2 chân alarm này có chân - và +, đấu nối tiếp nó vào giữa đoạn dây nối từ bob ra limit hả bác ? Còn chân PEND + - là để làm gì ạ ?
> Chân enable là để khi không dùng mà mình bật máy rồi thì điện nó không vào khi chưa cho chạy hả bác ?
> Cái máy em định chế nó chỉ có 1 trục Z, không X, không Y, hành trình của nó từ dưới lên trên hay trên xuống dưới cũng được. Em định để home của nó ở dưới, để khi về mo thì nó không tự tuột có được không ạ ? hay là làm cái đối trọng cho nó lành các bác nhỉ ?


ENA: đối với em tác dụng khi căn pôi bằng cháo ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

> Hì, bác chỉ em rõ rõ tí  2 chân alarm này có chân - và +, đấu nối tiếp nó vào giữa đoạn dây nối từ bob ra limit hả bác ? Còn chân PEND + - là để làm gì ạ ?
> Chân enable là để khi không dùng mà mình bật máy rồi thì điện nó không vào khi chưa cho chạy hả bác ?
> Cái máy em định chế nó chỉ có 1 trục Z, không X, không Y, hành trình của nó từ dưới lên trên hay trên xuống dưới cũng được. Em định để home của nó ở dưới, để khi về mo thì nó không tự tuột có được không ạ ? hay là làm cái đối trọng cho nó lành các bác nhỉ ?


Gớn sơ pụ hỏi nhiều thế. Cà fê tiếp sẽ ra thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

> Gớn sơ pụ hỏi nhiều thế. Cà fê tiếp sẽ ra thôi.


E..... hèm..... em nghe nói nếu trộn cà phê vào nước làm mát khi phay sẽ ra một sản phẩm hơi .... bị hay đấy sếp ạ  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> E..... hèm..... em nghe nói nếu trộn cà phê vào nước làm mát khi phay sẽ ra một sản phẩm hơi .... bị hay đấy sếp ạ


Vậy pải thử ạ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

các bác bình loạn em sơn óc luôn, vậy là em quá hấp tấp vội vàng ,học lóm được miếng đúng 1 tháng dựng con cnc bằng gỗ, hic, chạy xoắn bên này , xoắn bên kia, làm bức tranh chỉ có 400x600 sâu 12mm mất hết 7 h mới xong, giờ thì đã biết tội, hóng tiếp, học lại từ đầu,

----------

Tuấn

----------


## lkcnc

Em ngồi hóng chờ bác Tuấn dựng xong để dụ bác ấy bữa bia. Tình hình là em sắp khai trương quán trà đá CNC hôm nào bác qua tư vấn cho em với

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## diy1102

Chiều thứ 6 gặp mặt đi? K là bác Tuấn chuẩn bị đi biệt pái đấy.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Tuấn

> Em ngồi hóng chờ bác Tuấn dựng xong để dụ bác ấy bữa bia. Tình hình là em sắp khai trương quán trà đá CNC hôm nào bác qua tư vấn cho em với





> Chiều thứ 6 gặp mặt đi? K là bác Tuấn chuẩn bị đi biệt pái đấy.


Các bác lên lịch chôt hạ địa điểm đê  :Smile:  

Ở nhà em F1 nó hát dư lày : Đời chúng ta.... đâu có nhậu là ta cứ đi  :Smile:

----------

diy1102, lkcnc, ngocanhld2802

----------


## lkcnc

Bác Tuấn qua nhà em vừa câu cá, vừa ngắm cnc, và bia trà đá dc đấy bác ah ,( mấy nay đau chân ở nhà em ngâm cứu kĩ cái món câu cá rồi Bác a)

----------


## diy1102

Chú Huy thế nào? Hô hào đi. Còn anh với anh Tuấn thì chốt chiều thứ 6 nhé.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác Tuấn qua nhà em vừa câu cá, vừa ngắm cnc, và bia trà đá dc đấy bác ah ,( mấy nay đau chân ở nhà em ngâm cứu kĩ cái món câu cá rồi Bác a)


 Đừng tin lão này, suốt ngày em không nhà mà... heeeee

----------

diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

> Đừng tin lão này, suốt ngày em không nhà mà... heeeee


Bác ngọc anh chiều t6 có tham gia đc k?

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Chú Huy thế nào? Hô hào đi. Còn anh với anh Tuấn thì chốt chiều thứ 6 nhé.


 Chiều thứ 6 cho em chém gió với nhé. Các bác bố trí điểm nào gió mạnh một tý để anh em mình chém cho đã....

----------

diy1102, lkcnc, Tuấn

----------


## lkcnc

> Đừng tin lão này, suốt ngày em không nhà mà... heeeee


Vâng có nhiều ngày em không ở nhà, dạo này tối tối là phải đi Bác ah, mà là chuyện rất quan trọng, thứ 6 nhé Bác Ngọc Anh

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## diy1102

Vụ địa đểm để em ngâm cứu rồi báo cáo lại ạ.



> Vâng có nhiều ngày em không ở nhà, dạo này tối tối là phải đi Bác ah, mà là chuyện rất quan trọng, thứ 6 nhé Bác Ngọc Anh


Còn ý cụ thì sao?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Hì, bác chỉ em rõ rõ tí  2 chân alarm này có chân - và +, đấu nối tiếp nó vào giữa đoạn dây nối từ bob ra limit hả bác ? Còn chân PEND + - là để làm gì ạ ?
> Chân enable là để khi không dùng mà mình bật máy rồi thì điện nó không vào khi chưa cho chạy hả bác ?
> Cái máy em định chế nó chỉ có 1 trục Z, không X, không Y, hành trình của nó từ dưới lên trên hay trên xuống dưới cũng được. Em định để home của nó ở dưới, để khi về mo thì nó không tự tuột có được không ạ ? hay là làm cái đối trọng cho nó lành các bác nhỉ ?


 Em vẫn cố thủ dùng động cơ có phanh, hoặc bắc lắp thêm cái phanh cho nó ... khoa học. Còn chân ALM nếu bác không có phanh, thì tác dụng chỉ còn một nửa...  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## lkcnc

Bác kiếm cái hộp số cho nó hãm tốt , không thì như bác Ngọc Anh nên dùng Phanh

----------


## diy1102

Hộp số mà hãm thì nó hãm cả tốc độ à?

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Tuấn

> Em vẫn cố thủ dùng động cơ có phanh, hoặc bắc lắp thêm cái phanh cho nó ... khoa học. Còn chân ALM nếu bác không có phanh, thì tác dụng chỉ còn một nửa...


Hì, em nghe nói cái có phanh là alfa gì đó hả cụ ? để em ngâm cứu, mấy hôm nữa em lượn roài, cuối năm mới về nên để hôm nào em kiếm đâu 1 con chạy thử ạ. Còn phanh ngoài thì em chịu vì phải thêm 1 con output cho cái phanh nữa. Lại phải thêm lệnh thì chít em  :Smile:  mô tơ 3 pha thì điện vào là nó chạy, đăng này nó loằng ngoằng xung với xiếc, khó kinh người cụ ạ  :Smile:

----------


## lkcnc

> Hộp số mà hãm thì nó hãm cả tốc độ à?


Cái tốc độ thì chọn hộp số có tỉ số truyền phù hợp cơ bản là tốc độ bác Tuấn yêu cầu

----------


## Tuấn

> Hộp số mà hãm thì nó hãm cả tốc độ à?


nếu là hộp số trục vít của cụ imecha thì nó phanh được ạ



Dưng mà em thích chạy sì tép nên .... phanh thui  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Cái tốc độ thì chọn hộp số có tỉ số truyền phù hợp cơ bản là tốc độ bác Tuấn yêu cầu


Tui hỏi cụ chiều thứ 6 cụ thế nào?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> nếu là hộp số trục vít của cụ imecha thì nó phanh được ạ
> 
> 
> 
> Dưng mà em thích chạy sì tép nên .... phanh thui


 Hộp số là hộp số, em biết là bác biết, nhưng em vẫn nói.. bác tham khảo ở cái cẩu điện trong xưởng ấy ạ, cái phanh nó rất đơn giản và bác ra đường Trường trinh thì có lẽ nhiều lắm ạ

----------

diy1102

----------


## lkcnc

> Tui hỏi cụ chiều thứ 6 cụ thế nào?


Chiều thứ 6 thì ok mà bác, địa điểm vụ này bác thư kí tính dùm nhé hehe

----------


## diy1102

Bác Tuấn lại bắt đầu choáng rồi.




> Chiều thứ 6 thì ok mà bác, địa điểm vụ này bác thư kí tính dùm nhé hehe


Tui là tui quen cứ pải hỏi cho rõ là có hay k. Tui k làm thứ ký cho cụ đâu. Mà cụ mất quyền chủ tọa roài. Tui toàn bị cụ dụ đưng ra hô thôi.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Hì, em nghe nói cái có phanh là alfa gì đó hả cụ ? để em ngâm cứu, mấy hôm nữa em lượn roài, cuối năm mới về nên để hôm nào em kiếm đâu 1 con chạy thử ạ. Còn phanh ngoài thì em chịu vì phải thêm 1 con output cho cái phanh nữa. Lại phải thêm lệnh thì chít em  mô tơ 3 pha thì điện vào là nó chạy, đăng này nó loằng ngoằng xung với xiếc, khó kinh người cụ ạ


 Cái bác này....  :Big Grin:  cái chân ALM nó điều khiển luôn mà bác....

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Cái bác này....  cái chân ALM nó điều khiển luôn mà bác....


Đó là bộ sẹc lai ạ. Còn bác ý đang nói sì tép thường thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái bác này....  cái chân ALM nó điều khiển luôn mà bác....


Há há thế à bác ? cái này em .... không biết  :Smile:  Thanks bác nhé.

----------


## diy1102

> Há há thế à bác ? cái này em .... không biết  Thanks bác nhé.


Theo văn phong vườn c h u o o i s thì là các bác chưa biết hết sức mạnh của hivo.. này đâu.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn lại bắt đầu choáng rồi.
> 
> 
> Tui là tui quen cứ pải hỏi cho rõ là có hay k. Tui k làm thứ ký cho cụ đâu. Mà cụ mất quyền chủ tọa roài. Tui toàn bị cụ dụ đưng ra hô thôi.


Cụ DIY1102 không làm thư ký thì làm .... mõ làng đê. Mà em thấy lắm lúc chức thư ký... to đoành cụ ạ. Như liên hiệp quốc ý, cha tổng thư ký hình như là ....to nhất  :Smile:

----------

diy1102, ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Đó là bộ sẹc lai ạ. Còn bác ý đang nói sì tép thường thôi.


 Em chém tý thôi ,
 Quy trình là :
 Có điện => Mô tơ (step, servo...) hoạt động => nhả phanh.
 Mất diện hoặc có lỗi => Phanh => động cơ dừng.

----------

diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

Em chém tiếp chút nữa vì vừa sang vườn c về. Có đọc bài viết nói rằng BK, BF, FF là tên hãng sản xuất, nên em đưa vào đây để các bác dân ngoại đạo như em tham khảo ạ.

----------


## diy1102

Chiều mai 5h, vẫn ở quán đồng đội 155 Trường Chinh các bác nhé. Bác nào ở hà nội hoặc lân cận có thể tham gia đc thì rất hân hạnh đc đón tiếp ạ.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ít nói

> Chiều mai 5h, vẫn ở quán đồng đội 155 Trường Chinh các bác nhé. Bác nào ở hà nội hoặc lân cận có thể tham gia đc thì rất hân hạnh đc đón tiếp ạ.


Mai thứ 6 mà cụ

----------


## diy1102

Thì thứ 6 mà.

----------


## emptyhb

Em lại muốn uống bia nhưng mà còn nhiều việc chưa đi được  :Frown:

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tuấn

> Em lại muốn uống bia nhưng mà còn nhiều việc chưa đi được


Bia thui bác ơi, à mà em đang có dã tâm thay hộp dày khung máy bằng cách khác vì hộp dày khó tìm quá, mua ít còn khó hơn. Tệ nhất là mua 1 cây thì chỉ bán cây dài ngoẵng, chở về đến nhà dễ con lắm. Mà chấn tôn rồi hàn như nhiều bác làm chuyên nghiệp thì cũng oải, máy chấn tôn khổ dài, chấn được 3m mà không bị vặn là hơi khó tìm.

Các bác Ngọc Anh, Imechavn, Itanium 7000 đâu roài, bia thui không mấy hôm nữa trời trở lạnh, chỉ uống rượu được thui chứ bia thì .....  :Smile:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## imechavn

E đang bị đau tay cả tuần nay rồi, không tham gia được đâu, hẹn gặp các bác khi khác.

----------


## itanium7000

> Bia thui bác ơi, à mà em đang có dã tâm thay hộp dày khung máy bằng cách khác vì hộp dày khó tìm quá, mua ít còn khó hơn. Tệ nhất là mua 1 cây thì chỉ bán cây dài ngoẵng, chở về đến nhà dễ con lắm. Mà chấn tôn rồi hàn như nhiều bác làm chuyên nghiệp thì cũng oải, máy chấn tôn khổ dài, chấn được 3m mà không bị vặn là hơi khó tìm.
> 
> Các bác Ngọc Anh, Imechavn, Itanium 7000 đâu roài, bia thui không mấy hôm nữa trời trở lạnh, chỉ uống rượu được thui chứ bia thì .....


Bao giờ hả bác Tuấn?

----------


## Tuấn

> Bao giờ hả bác Tuấn?


Chiều hôm nay bác ui, đây nè  :Smile: 




> Chiều mai 5h, vẫn ở quán đồng đội 155 Trường Chinh các bác nhé. Bác nào ở hà nội hoặc lân cận có thể tham gia đc thì rất hân hạnh đc đón tiếp ạ.

----------


## biết tuốt

Hjc em bị ốm mấy hôm nay chắc k qua hóng hớt được :Frown: 
Em để ý thấy bác tuấn lên level si pam mơ rồi nhá  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Chiều mai 5h, vẫn ở quán đồng đội 155 Trường Chinh các bác nhé. Bác nào ở hà nội hoặc lân cận có thể tham gia đc thì rất hân hạnh đc đón tiếp ạ.


 Em vẫn khất các bác đến 19h nhé, vì em mãi tít ở Hưng Yên về.
 Định làm nốt cho bác Tuấn con động cơ để mang đi một thể mà không kịp rồi. Lại hẹn bác sang chơi với em vậy ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

@diy1102 : Anh em mình đọ súng tý không nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## suu_tam

> ALM: Arlam : Cảnh báo khi motor hoặc driver bị lỗi (bị quá lực, lỗi encoder...). Chân này đấu vào E-Stop hoặc limit ... để dừng máy khi 1 trục bị lỗi. Dùng hệ phản hồi kín mà không đấu chân này trở lại BOB thì phí cả phản hồi kín.





> Em vẫn cố thủ dùng động cơ có phanh, hoặc bắc lắp thêm cái phanh cho nó ... khoa học. Còn chân ALM nếu bác không có phanh, thì tác dụng chỉ còn một nửa...


Bác ơi đúng là như bác solero nói không đấu chân đó trở lại BOB thì phí cả phản hồi kín. Còn phanh như bác ngocanhld2802 dùng thì chỉ tác dụng tý ty chẳng ăn thua.
Ví dụ máy đang chạy 3 trục có 1 trong 3 trục đó bị lỗi (cứ gọi là mất bước đi) nếu chỉ chuyển về phanh thì các trục kia vẫn chạy như thường, quá trình làm việc vẫn tiếp tục diễn ra và vẫn hỏng phôi.
Cho nên bắt buộc nếu có thì phải cho nó về ESTOP hoặc Limit để nó dừng toàn bộ hành trình lại như vậy mới đúng khai thác tác dụng của nó.




> ENA: Enable: Dùng để bật (khoá cứng) motor khi dùng. Chân này khi active thì motor không khoá (không hoạt động) khi không active thì motor khoá (hoạt động) nên không dùng cũng chả sao. Ứng dụng của nó là khi máy không chạy thì active nó lên để motor đỡ nóng, đỡ tốn điện.


Khóa cứng là gì ạ bác? Nó với phanh từ khác nhau nhiều không ạ?
Bình thường một motor STEP cứ cho nó được 8Nm, các bác cho em hỏi khi có điện vào lực giữ của nó (hoặc khi chập 4 dây vào) lực giữ của nó được bao nhiêu ạ.
Có mất cái phanh từ để lắp thêm nó báo 4Nm lực như thế đã giữ được tốt không vậy các bác?

----------

Tuấn

----------


## itanium7000

Sao các bác không để vào thứ 7 nhỉ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác ơi đúng là như bác solero nói không đấu chân đó trở lại BOB thì phí cả phản hồi kín. Còn phanh như bác ngocanhld2802 dùng thì chỉ tác dụng tý ty chẳng ăn thua.
> Ví dụ máy đang chạy 3 trục có 1 trong 3 trục đó bị lỗi (cứ gọi là mất bước đi) nếu chỉ chuyển về phanh thì các trục kia vẫn chạy như thường, quá trình làm việc vẫn tiếp tục diễn ra và vẫn hỏng phôi.
> Cho nên bắt buộc nếu có thì phải cho nó về ESTOP hoặc Limit để nó dừng toàn bộ hành trình lại như vậy mới đúng khai thác tác dụng của nó.
> 
> 
> 
> Khóa cứng là gì ạ bác? Nó với phanh từ khác nhau nhiều không ạ?
> Bình thường một motor STEP cứ cho nó được 8Nm, các bác cho em hỏi khi có điện vào lực giữ của nó (hoặc khi chập 4 dây vào) lực giữ của nó được bao nhiêu ạ.
> Có mất cái phanh từ để lắp thêm nó báo 4Nm lực như thế đã giữ được tốt không vậy các bác?


Thanks bác, vụ đấu alarm vào chân limit em đang nghịch mà chưa ra. Em thích đấu vào limit hơn vì nếu đấu vào estop nó bắt chạy lại chương trình thì phải ạ. Còn Limit thì mình sửa lỗi được thì nó có thể chạy tiếp ( cái này em mới đọc thấy người ta bảo thế, thực sự thế nào thì em chưa.... đến bươc này ạ.

Làm thế nào cho cái alarm nó báo lỗi được bây giờ nhỉ các bác ? Cái mô tơ em mới đặt trên bàn, giữ tay cho nó mất bước thì chắc là khá nặng. Hay là đẩy tốc độ lên cao nhỉ ? em phải mò được cái này roài mới ngâm cứu được cái chân alarm nó chạy kiểu gì  :Smile: 

Vụ phanh từ là bác Ngọc Anh tư vấn giúp em vì máy em làm chỉ có 1 trục Z bác ạ. Khi dừng hay gì gì có thể nó bị trôi xuống sai vị trí ạ. Còn lực nó thì em chịu. Bác nào dùng rồi cho ý kiến phát  :Smile: 




> Sao các bác không để vào thứ 7 nhỉ.


Hôm nay chỉ được mấy anh em, lần sau chắc đổi sang thứ 7 hợp lý hơn. Cũng tại có một số bác là người nhà nước, thứ 7 được nghỉ nên tối thứ 6 quẩy được bác ợ.

Bác Huyquynhbk đi xa nhất, bác về đến nhà ới phát cho mọi người yên tâm nhé.

----------

diy1102

----------


## CKD

Lấy cái kềm bóp lại xong hãy cho chạy, hoặc đẩy tốc lên tới lúc nào đó ko đáp ứng kịp thì lỗi bước ngay ý mà

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Các bác cho em hỏi ngu ngu tí ạ, trong cái hình này, kí hiệu như thế này thì đấu như thế nào ạ ? Không phải em không chịu mày mò, mà là mò mãi mà chưa ra ạ




Mấy chân PUL, ENABLE, ALARM có vẽ cái gạch gạch là đấu vào cực âm ạ ? 4 hình vuông vuông bên dưới chữ HBS86H Drive là kí hiệu gì ạ ? 

Thanks cả nhà

----------


## nhatson

4 hình vuông là cách li quang
ENABLE tác dụng khi cấp tín hiệu> motor ko giữ cốt > thường là ko dùng tới
ALARM ngõ ra kích hoạt khi drive bị lỗi > cũng chưa cần dùng

PUL clock cho step quay
DIR chân chọn chiều

nối chung chân + hay chân - tuỳ thuộc vào hệ thống, chung + có vẻ tốt hơn 

b.r

----------

Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

> Các bác cho em hỏi ngu ngu tí ạ, trong cái hình này, kí hiệu như thế này thì đấu như thế nào ạ ? Không phải em không chịu mày mò, mà là mò mãi mà chưa ra ạ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mấy chân PUL, ENABLE, ALARM có vẽ cái gạch gạch là đấu vào cực âm ạ ? 4 hình vuông vuông bên dưới chữ HBS86H Drive là kí hiệu gì ạ ? 
> 
> Thanks cả nhà


+ - thì bác biết rồi còn gì ạ. Còn cái ký hiệu vuông vuông kia bác quan tâm làm gì cho mệt ạ. Theo em hiểu đó chỉ là ký hiệu cách ly thôi ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> 4 hình vuông là cách li quang
> ENABLE tác dụng khi cấp tín hiệu> motor ko giữ cốt > thường là ko dùng tới
> ALARM ngõ ra kích hoạt khi drive bị lỗi > cũng chưa cần dùng
> 
> PUL clock cho step quay
> DIR chân chọn chiều
> 
> nối chung chân + hay chân - tuỳ thuộc vào hệ thống, chung + có vẻ tốt hơn 
> 
> b.r


Kí hiệu một thanh ngang có mấy cái gạch chéo phía dưới là chỉ chân chung hả bác ?

----------


## diy1102

Trong hình là chung + ạ, gạch chéo là nguồn âm Vo

----------

Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo ký hiệu đó là MASS ah, chỉ cần quan tâm bên phải, bên trái là phần phát xung, thế phần phát tín hiệu của cụ là gì em tư vấn chạy luôn lấy động lực nghịch tiếp ah

b.r

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Trong hình là chung + ạ, gạch chéo là nguồn âm Vo


Thanks sếp, bi chừ em mới biết  :Smile: 




> báo cáo ký hiệu đó là MASS ah, chỉ cần quan tâm bên phải, bên trái là phần phát xung, thế phần phát tín hiệu của cụ là gì em tư vấn chạy luôn lấy động lực nghịch tiếp ah
> 
> b.r


Hì hì em đang đi công tác, buổi tối rảnh rang ngồi mò tiếp thôi ạ. Phần phát tín hiệu của em là cái máy tính bác ạ. Em lọ mọ cho nó quay rồi dừng lại thôi. Vấn đề em đang mò là mấy cái chân đóng mở rơ le í ạ, và cách đặt tên cho nó.

Qui trình em cần chạy nó thế này bác ạ:

Máy chỉ có 1 trục, gọi là x đi ạ. X nó chạy 50mm thì dừng, bật M3, sau thời gian 7 giây thì tắt M3 bằng M5 chẳng hạn, rồi X chạy tiếp 50mm, lại dừng, rồi lại M3...M5.

Em chưa biết dùng phần mềm, gõ tay cũng được. Nhưng trong cái đoạn M3 bật, M5 tắt em có đấu một con cảm ứng ánh sáng. M3 là bật mỏ hàn, M5 là tắt. Cảm ứng ánh sáng em đút trong cái hộp, gắn cái kính hàn vào, khi M3 bật thì có lửa hàn, đồng thời em đấu cái timer bên ngoài, nó bắt đầu đếm, nếu có ánh sáng vào cái cảm ứng thì nó tắt con timer, còn nếu không lên lửa hàn ( lỗi chi đó)  thì timer đếm đến 3 giấy nó sẽ báo vào chân limit, máy dừng lại ạ.

Còn loằng ngoằng vụ chân M5 nữa bác ạ. Chân M5 tắt mỏ hàn nhưng phải giữ 2 giây rồi mới được nhả. Nếu không sẽ lỗi ở mối hàn. Hazzz, mấy cái này em chưa biết làm thế nào cả. Macro thì chịu chết rồi, chắc em đấu con timer nữa cho nó giữ. Mà nói thật với bác, đấu 1 timer em còn đấu được, 2 con là bắt đầu khó với em rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Thanks sếp, bi chừ em mới biết 
> 
> 
> 
> Hì hì em đang đi công tác, buổi tối rảnh rang ngồi mò tiếp thôi ạ. Phần phát tín hiệu của em là cái máy tính bác ạ. Em lọ mọ cho nó quay rồi dừng lại thôi. Vấn đề em đang mò là mấy cái chân đóng mở rơ le í ạ, và cách đặt tên cho nó.
> 
> Qui trình em cần chạy nó thế này bác ạ:
> 
> Máy chỉ có 1 trục, gọi là x đi ạ. X nó chạy 50mm thì dừng, bật M3, sau thời gian 7 giây thì tắt M3 bằng M5 chẳng hạn, rồi X chạy tiếp 50mm, lại dừng, rồi lại M3...M5.
> ...


vấn đề của cụ marco giải quyết được ah

----------

Tuấn

----------

